# Silver Star food



## MDRailfan (Feb 2, 2018)

Does anyone think , with the Viewliner 2 Diners being implemented, that the Silver Star will get the diner back?


----------



## brianpmcdonnell17 (Feb 2, 2018)

I believe it will happen at some point but there is no evidence that it is happening anytime in the immediate future.


----------



## the_traveler (Feb 2, 2018)

After the SM, Crescent, LSL and maybe the Cardinal get them, only then COULD they possibly return to the SS.


----------



## brianpmcdonnell17 (Feb 2, 2018)

the_traveler said:


> After the SM, Crescent, LSL and maybe the Cardinal get them, only then COULD they possibly return to the SS.


The SM and Crescent already have them, and the LSL shouldn't be much longer. After that, either Cardinal or SS could be next or it is also possible that neither train will receive new diners.


----------



## Dakota 400 (Feb 2, 2018)

Why would the Cardinal receive the new Diners before Silver Star? Silver Star is a daily train when the Cardinal is not. Maybe not enough of the new Diners to be placed into service?


----------



## Palmetto (Feb 2, 2018)

As I get it, Amtrak has declared the dropping of dining cars on the Silver Star to be a success. If so, no great incentive to add them back on.


----------



## Maverickstation (Feb 4, 2018)

MDRailfan said:


> Does anyone think , with the Viewliner 2 Diners being implemented, that the Silver Star will get the diner back?


No.


----------



## jis (Feb 4, 2018)

At Amtrak you never say never for both positive and negative things. So we’ll see. I would not say that it is a definite no for SS to get its Diner back at some point. The again it is also possible that it may stop running altogether too.


Sent from my iPhone using Amtrak Forum


----------



## cpotisch (Feb 26, 2018)

Amtrak ditches the Star’s diner to cut costs - it was not because of equipment (or lack of). The Lake Shore Limited diner is/was considered financially viable, and it was removed solely because of Heritage car shortages. Thus, the Lake Shore is definitely gonna be the first train to get its diner back. It isn’t definite that either the Cardinal or Star will get V-II diners, but I think that the Card would get diners first. A diner on the Cardinal wouldn’t require a second locomotive (the Star would), and it’s only two consists, so a paltry two cars would need be allocated.

So, in essence, I highly doubt we will see a dining car on the Silver Star anytime soon

Sent from my iPhone using Amtrak Forum


----------



## Lonestar648 (Feb 28, 2018)

To put the DC back on the SS causes Amtrak several issues. One, since management claims the experiment was a success, adding the DC back on is contradicting the test results. Second, fares were reduced to accommodate the loss of the DC, thus a decision would have to be made on either raising the SS accommodation fares or continue having passengers pay for ALL food, which would be confusing with a DC like the other trains have, but meals are included with the Sleeper except the SS.


----------



## ohle (Feb 28, 2018)

No matter how "successful" Amtrak's backward-thinking managers consider the "experiment," it's still a bad move for passengers.... and sets a bad tone for the rest of the system.

The SS was a one-night train, much like some other LDs (City of New Orleans, anyone?)

What's to stop Amtrak from stealing diners from other trains?

I don't ride the SS anymore when I travel from Tampa to Savannah. I would rather drive an hour to Winter Haven FL to catch the Silver Star, where I can get meal service.

Not that the meals are any good anymore...


----------



## Lonestar648 (Mar 1, 2018)

Going to ORL to visit family, I only travel on the SM. I don't want the SS to seem successful. I realize I am just one person, but if more do it maybe. Yeah, I know the Amtrak management doesn't care what the passengers think


----------



## cpotisch (Mar 5, 2018)

ohle said:


> I don't ride the SS anymore when I travel from Tampa to Savannah. I would rather drive an hour to Winter Haven FL to catch the Silver Star, where I can get meal service.
> 
> Not that the meals are any good anymore...


You mean the Silver Meteor?


----------



## Ryan (Mar 8, 2018)

cpotisch said:


> Amtrak ditches the Star’s diner to cut costs - it was not because of equipment (or lack of). The Lake Shore Limited diner is/was considered financially viable, and it was removed solely because of Heritage car shortages.


You keep saying this as if it were fact, despite the fact that you know nothing of internal Amtrak discussions on the topic.



> Thus, the Lake Shore is definitely gonna be the first train to get its diner back.


Which makes bold declarative statements like this one, based on faulty inputs, to be essentially meaningless.


----------



## ohle (Mar 8, 2018)

cpotisch said:


> ohle said:
> 
> 
> > I don't ride the SS anymore when I travel from Tampa to Savannah. I would rather drive an hour to Winter Haven FL to catch the Silver Star, where I can get meal service.
> ...


Yes, of course. A typo.


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2018)

Why does Amtrak make such poor decisions regarding food service? I like the idea of traveling from the east coast to the west coast with meal service without a car or plane. What really disappointed me was the introduction of platic throw-away plates and cups. This produces a substantional amount of trash that ends up in a landfill somewhere. They still use good silverware but when that disappears Amtrak will be no different than going to a fast food restaurant which does not make travelling by train a pleasant experience. It is also no incentive as a coach passenger to get a meal in the diner. When travelling in a roomette you are fravelling 'first class'. In an airplane first class passenges never get throw-away dishes. In Europe they dont have such enviromentally unfriendly service on the trains. Taking diners away from trains also is a decision probably made to save costs. Amtrak is saving money in the wrong place here. If the diners would be set up to use regular tableware like it was 10 years ago and would improve the choices, the diners would be a welcome income source. Come on Amtrak. You can do better. In this day and age, being enviromentally friendly can also be used in advertising for passengers.


----------

